# Midlands Cruise to EvenTT09 - A38 - M1



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm not sure if anything has been agreed, organised as yet but thought it may be worth starting off a thread.

For me to get to the EvenTT09 it would be easiest up the A38 and on to the M1, which is the same for Daz coming from Telford.

What is everyone's plans so we can get a nice long line of cars cruising up!?

:roll:

Could you please add your names in to the following please:

*A38 Travelodge Pick Up 8:15am*

VSPURS
DAZTTC
SteveBeechTA (A38 enroute)
SouthTT
Hark

*M1 Tibshelf Services Pick Up 9:00am*

SAVTT240
Barton TT (Maybe in time)
Timdu
Pink Pussy
ELLIOTT
Showtime
TTitan
SimonQS

Cheers


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I think that Paul would go that way to ? hes coming from Market Drayton.

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> I think that Paul would go that way to ? hes coming from Market Drayton.
> 
> DAZ


True Daz, but im going on the Saturday afternoon to the hotel. Unsure if anybody else from the Midlands is going up the day before as i will be involved in the AGM in the hotel the night before 

Paul


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I think that i can now come up if peeps are coming up the A38, then wich route would you be taking? i can meet at the Ypass services they are the ones on the A38/ willington turn of just before the A50/Toyota factory junction. or there are some newly built ones at the A50/ Toyota factory junction. What time are peeps setting of.

cheers steve


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Just a thought, will we be going up the A38 to junction 28 at the M1 or go to the A50 and join the M1 at junction 24 as both are possibilities


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

stevebeechTA said:


> Just a thought, will we be going up the A38 to junction 28 at the M1 or go to the A50 and join the M1 at junction 24 as both are possibilities


I'm thinking A38 to M1!

:?


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

What sort of time are you thinking?

Is it worth sticking a link in the main forum so more peeps see.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

stevebeechTA said:


> What sort of time are you thinking?
> 
> Is it worth sticking a link in the main forum so more peeps see.


Multimap says it will take 1hr 22mins to get there.

What time are people thinking about getting there and i'll work it backwards?


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Not sure i think things start at around 10ish, although gates open at about 8 am or so. getting there at 9am sounds a good middle ground. :?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

stevebeechTA said:


> Not sure i think things start at around 10ish, although gates open at about 8 am or so. getting there at 9am sounds a good middle ground. :?


I was thinking of setting off at around 8 and then with any picks ups on the way I should be there for around 9.30 - 10.00 ish!


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm going to suggest that we have 2 stops!

*8:15am A38 Northbound Travelodge DE13 8EG*

and then onto

*9.00am Tibshelf Services on the M1 between 28 and 29 DE55 5TZ*

then on to the

*EvenTT09 for 9.30am.*

Happy to go with the majority though so whatever the Midlands Massive (Me and Daz so far!  ) want to do.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm going up on the morning now, I think Matt is as well, so we'll sort a meeting
cheers
jon


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

southTT said:


> I'm going up on the morning now, I think Matt is as well, so we'll sort a meeting
> cheers
> jon


8:15 at the Travelodge any good for you then Jon??


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

If the guys from Cov want to go up the M69, onto the M1 and then meet us at the Tibshelf services?


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> I'm not sure if anything has been agreed, organised as yet but thought it may be worth starting off a thread.
> 
> For me to get to the EvenTT09 it would be easiest up the A38 and on to the M1, which is the same for Daz coming from Telford.
> 
> ...


HI,

I'l meet at tibshelf services as i'm coming up the m1 from j14 is it after j28 M1?

Will be there at 9am, let me know if your not stopping & i'll go straight there.

SAV..


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

SAVTT240 said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > *A38 Travelodge Pick Up 8:15am*
> ...


Yeah, we'll be stopping to pick up a few hopefully!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Why don't you arrange to meet the southern softies travelling up the A1 at Tibshelf and have a mega cruise ? :wink:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Why don't you arrange to meet the southern softies travelling up the A1 at Tibshelf and have a mega cruise ? :wink:


I'm trying!

I've added this thread to the one they have started!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you arrange to meet the southern softies travelling up the A1 at Tibshelf and have a mega cruise ? :wink:
> ...


I think they thinkthat they will get a nose bleed from being so far North :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Anyone else wishing to join us let me know

*A38 Travelodge Pick Up 8:15am*

VSPURS
DAZTTC
SteveBeechTA (A38 enroute)
SouthTT
Hark

*M1 Tibshelf Services Pick Up 9:00am*

SAVTT240
Barton TT (Maybe in time)
Timdu
Pink Pussy


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Hi

I can join at the A38. but at the Y pass services, otherwise it will mean going all the way down to come all the way back up the A38.

steve [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> southTT said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going up on the morning now, I think Matt is as well, so we'll sort a meeting
> ...


Yes mate thats cool for me
cheers
jon


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Guys, I'm thinking of popping over on the sat night to check out few faces at the AGM, what time is everybody turning up at the AGM site (AGM 7pm) 
Its only 30 miles from where I live ..................... 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jaqcom said:


> Hi Guys, I'm thinking of popping over on the sat night to check out few faces at the AGM, what time is everybody turning up at the AGM site (AGM 7pm)
> Its only 30 miles from where I live ..................... 8)


Dinner is booked for 730pm so the AGM will start as soon as we are stuffed


----------



## timdu (Aug 8, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> I'm not sure if anything has been agreed, organised as yet but thought it may be worth starting off a thread.
> 
> For me to get to the EvenTT09 it would be easiest up the A38 and on to the M1, which is the same for Daz coming from Telford.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pink Pussy (Sep 21, 2008)

Can u put me down for M1 serv Tibshelf first time i have been to a meet  well tt meet anyway . Will my fella get linched if he follows in his car as i carnt get him and the kids in the tt ?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Pink Pussy said:


> Can u put me down for M1 serv Tibshelf first time i have been to a meet  well tt meet anyway . Will my fella get linched if he follows in his car as i carnt get him and the kids in the tt ?


no worries, see you at Tibshelf!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Updated:

*A38 Travelodge Pick Up 8:15am*

VSPURS
DAZTTC
SteveBeechTA (A38 enroute)
SouthTT
Hark

*M1 Tibshelf Services Pick Up 9:00am*

SAVTT240
Barton TT (Maybe in time)
Timdu
Pink Pussy
ELLIOTT
Showtime (Possibly)


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

I may be coming to this if i am welcome  Ill be at Tibshelf for 9! Ill see if i can get Showtime to come as well......

Cheers Ell 8)


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

ELLIOTT said:


> I may be coming to this if i am welcome  Ill be at Tibshelf for 9! Ill see if i can get Showtime to come as well......
> 
> Cheers Ell 8)


Excellent! I want to have as many TT's in a row when we turn up to the EvenTT09!

Anyone from the East Mids should arrange to meet us at Tibshelf too! Come on guys!


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Take it i can just buy a ticket on "the door" ?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

ELLIOTT said:


> Take it i can just buy a ticket on "the door" ?


Oh yes!


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Showtime has confirmed hes coming we will both be there at 9 mate! [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

ELLIOTT said:


> Showtime has confirmed hes coming we will both be there at 9 mate! [smiley=drummer.gif]


Excellent! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

On the door prices £12 member £15 non member


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> On the door prices £12 member £15 non member


£2 goes in your pocket then. :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

barton TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > On the door prices £12 member £15 non member
> ...


Hey I've got a football club to buy you know :-*


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> On the door prices £12 member £15 non member


Speaking of tickets, I received a members enclosure pass but no tickets today?

I ordered 2! :?

Were there meant to be tickets enclosed?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Blue members enclosure and the yellow event info/voucher ?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Blue members enclosure and the yellow event info/voucher ?


I have Blue members enclosure, Yellow event info and two window stickers. Are the stickers the tickets?

:?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The members enclosure is what you need to get in


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Blue members enclosure and the yellow event info/voucher ?


I got some photocpoied stuff, yellow page and ahalf blue page- oh ,and some strips. Is that what I need?
cheers
jon


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

southTT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Blue members enclosure and the yellow event info/voucher ?
> ...


Indeed


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Sweet, really looking forward to it  
cheers
jon


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

see you at TIBSHELF... sign me up.

TTitan


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You can buy tickets online here until tomorrow and pick them up at the gate


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

12 so far, but with 3 days to go I'm still hoping for many more.

Updated:

*A38 Travelodge Pick Up 8:15am*

VSPURS
DAZTTC
SteveBeechTA (A38 enroute)
SouthTT
Hark

*M1 Tibshelf Services Pick Up 9:00am*

SAVTT240
Barton TT (Maybe in time)
Timdu
Pink Pussy
ELLIOTT
Showtime
TTitan
SimonQS


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Anyone else from the East Mids/West Mids or in fact anyone coming up the M1 that would like to join the cruise let me know!

13 cars is unlucky, and would like to see many more.

Any more people driving north???


----------



## Pink Pussy (Sep 21, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> Anyone else from the East Mids/West Mids or in fact anyone coming up the M1 that would like to join the cruise let me know!
> 
> 13 cars is unlucky, and would like to see many more.
> 
> Any more people driving north???


Got to be me more out there , If u count my fellas car who will be following that will make 14 but its not a TT tho :roll:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Pink Pussy said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else from the East Mids/West Mids or in fact anyone coming up the M1 that would like to join the cruise let me know!
> ...


I think that everyone is waiting on the weather!

[smiley=help.gif]


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi all well Steve you have been busy well done my friend  i am looking forward to it come rain or shine see you all in the morning.

DAZ 8)


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> Hi all well Steve you have been busy well done my friend  i am looking forward to it come rain or shine see you all in the morning.
> 
> DAZ 8)


You ok to meet us on the A38 at the Travelodge? I put the postcode at the start of the thread!

:roll:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Yes mate but i can not see the post code what is it mate ?

DAZ


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Go it see you there.  :wink:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> Go it see you there.  :wink:


Looking forward to it!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Me two mate 8)


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

MORNING  see you in a bit, look forward to meeting you all and your cars, Congrats with the car Steve  i will see you in my rear view mirror :lol: :lol: as if


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

stevebeechTA said:


> MORNING  see you in a bit, look forward to meeting you all and your cars, Congrats with the car Steve  i will see you in my rear view mirror :lol: :lol: as if


Do you want me to call you when were leaving the services?


----------

